# Harley Davidson Tie Down Instructions



## nekkoddd (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello all,

I have already talked with several people on the forum regarding transporting a heavy motorcycle. I am wondering if anyone else has some pictures and/or a detailed description on how they strap a heavy motorcycle into the garage at an angle.

I have strapped down dirt bikes in the past, but this heavy Hog is making me real nervous. Any help is greatly appreciated.

best,

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

no answer from me just a


----------



## Northernstar (Jan 6, 2009)

nekkoddd said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have already talked with several people on the forum regarding transporting a heavy motorcycle. I am wondering if anyone else has some pictures and/or a detailed description on how they strap a heavy motorcycle into the garage at an angle.
> 
> ...


On our 28KRS I have had both a BMW 1150 GSA (570#) and a F650GS (450#) in at the same time and it stayed pretty stable on a 1000 mile journey. The 1150 was left on it's side stand with a 2x6 block of wood on the stand to spread the load and positioned at an angle due to the length then tied down using all four D rings. THe 650 was shoehorned beside the 1150 and it stood straight up with tie downs on the same D rings. I know the warning label said 1000# limit -but I had no choice, and beside I know there are safety margines built into the warnings. Tried to upload a picture twice but I'm just not techno-savy enough to do this.

Both bikes and the trailer made the trip un-scathed!!

Happy journeys,
Frank


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

I used to own a Harley Davidson Road King Classic and a HD Electra Glide Ultra Classic. I frequently would haul the bikes in my enclosed cargo trailer. I now have a Honda Gold Wing trike.

With the Road King - I would use soft ties (figure eight) loops around the handle bars and then ratchet tie to heavy duty tie downs (D Rings) bolted to the floor of the trailer. The rear of the bike I would use the back crash bars and use the same system as the front - but tied down to the D rings in the rear of the trailer. After a few miles I would stop and re-check and ratchet down a little more. The Ultra bike since it has a fairing - I would soft tie around the forks.

Both bikes I used a removable "Pingel" brand chock. I dont have any pictures to post.

I hauled a friends brand new HD bike from the dealership and learned the hard way that you need the bike tethered at least FOUR points. I only used the chock and the front tie downs and the bikes rear end bounced to one side and was nearly damaged.


----------



## nekkoddd (Jun 20, 2009)

I appreciate the feedback. My scare is the D-rings are located in unusual locations because the bike has to go in at an angle to fit. If anyone else has any experience with strapping down at an angle, please share your experience.

thanks,

Mike


----------



## dammawpa (Oct 18, 2007)

OK, here goes. I have an Electra-Glide Classic which I carry in our 31 KFW Kargaroo. I refer to the back area as the garage.
Starting with the ramp. make sure you have both curved tubes, supplied, under the ramp, and try to have the ramp side of the camper lower than the other, This makes it easier to load and unload because it is lowercausing the ramp to be less steep.
I added aluminum expanded metal to the ramp which helps tremendously for slippage, both going in and coming out. Going in is less problematic than out, just keep clutching and start out on the right side of the ramp.
Once you get inside the coach, angle the front end toward the back left corner,(toward the fold down bunk). Before I drive the bike in, I lay two pieces, 2ftx2ft, of masonite paneling, slippery side towards each other where the rear tire will come to rest. This allows me to slide the bike sideways once the front end is strapped down. this is necessary to allow maximum clearance. 
I added a fifth tie down in the center of the floor at the far wall to make sure I had a straight down pull for the right front fork. All the others are OK. 
In the far left corner where the front end goes, I screwed down one of those tubular front tire chocks. this prevents the bike from rubbing the side wall. again, clearance here must be checked closely before attaching such chock. When I first get the bike front end positioned, I strap both forks with soft straps and Harley straps. I do not fullt tighten these yet, just enough to hold the bike upright. You can tighten these later, making sure to pull the front shocks very tight.
As for the rear end, I slide it on the masonite sheets til it is clearing all around. mine ends up about two inches from the kitchen wall, but this is ok cause I strap the back just like the front end.
I can load and strap myself because of the sliding sheets, they are not a factor in transport due to the strapping down
When unloading, reverse the process except for two important notes.
1. Start the bike up and put in low gear, using the clutch to hold the bike from speeding down the ramp backwards, just keep clutching as though you were at a stop sign on a hill, cause you are.
Once your rear wheels have cleared the slider sheets, have someone pull them out from under the bike, YOU DO NOT WANT HE FRONT END ON THEM WHILE GOING DOWN THE RAMP, too slippery. Proceed down the ramp.
This all sounds so technical and may even seem dangerous, but I too was scared the first time or two.
It will fit, just be careful and take your time.
Let me know how this works, and also if you have any questions, send me a personal message using "Harley fit" as the subject line.


----------



## nekkoddd (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for the description, does anyone else have any pictures to share??

Mike


----------

